# Office Rubber Saves the Day!



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

I want to give a big shout out thank you for the contributors to these forums! I had my first crisis in my short SS career. I broke my second set of Daisy tubes after maybe 100 shots. These were replacement tubes that I bought when purchased the Daisy F16.

I didn't have a backup set because the original tubes lasted 6 or 7 hundred shots! Also, I have a Scout coming and didn't want to buy another set. In addition, I didn't feel like going to the store this being the weekend and I hate waiting in line at any store. Our WallyMart is a zoo on weekends.

HOWEVER, I do happen to have a bag of Alliance #64 rubber bands. Thanks to this forum, I have this bag and I know how to set up a quick 3-2 set of rubber. Used the pouch from the now defunct Daisy set up and was out shooting in no time!

Again, thanks to these forums, I have Audacity set up and did a short speed test. I only shot once from each distance and got 200fps from 15 feet and 180 from 32 feet using 1/2 inch white glass marbles.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Good thinking Bread, I'm using braided 64s on a PFS, 222& 111. After reading your post I'm going to dig out a Trumark and try that. How did you attach the band to the fork? I'll try to use a rubber band, and bind as I would any, but if you've a better idea...


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

I used my Daisy. Removed the tubes, turned the forks forward and tied them on with rubber bands. I'm really curious about those PFShooters! I've never even seen one in real life. So many guys like them. Is it the small size? Easy to carry? They can't be easier to shoot! I feel like I'd be whackin' my hands or fork hits at least.


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

Actually, ol'school, I've used two methods. The one in the picture is tied at the forks with a larks head knot. When those broke, I tied on the next set with rubber bands. The larks head knot was a little faster due to the shorter active band length. The distance from fork to pouch was a little over 5". I have a 31" anchor point so I was over 600% elongation and the bands broke often. The tied on set is a little over 6" and I shot those for days! I just got a Scout from Simple Shot so the Daisy is going to get some rest.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks Bread, sounds good. As for the PFS there are some real good instructional videos on utube. And I believe if you go to the section of this forum to do with shooting there are some there also. And yes they are easy to carry, a snap to make and fit the hand well.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Quality old fashioned high latex rubber bands actually have a surprising amount of zip to them.


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

I too have been getting good results on #64's. Thanks for your experience.  lb


----------

